
Ask HN: Do you measure web performance? - antoineMoPa
The web is very slow these months. Did major sites stop monitoring performance? When has it stopped being a priority? Do you compare library performance before selecting - or just take the API you prefer as a developper?
======
ramon
Lighthouse, big internet companies don’t care about performance because they
don’t need performance to get better SEO they are too big for that. Smaller
companies do that.

------
bufferoverflow
I do, because Google ranking depends on it. I usually run my sites through
GTmetrix (it's free) and Hammer the webserver with 100+ parallel requests.

